# What ramp or area to use to put 19ft boat in near East Liverpool Ohio



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I have not fished this areas for years but closer to me then Lake Erie. What area to put boat in, is it safe place to park car and trailer? If not, I will take longer trip to Geneva or Conneaut, Ohio soon. Appreciate any input


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Go to Erie, the walleye fishing has been crazy good, near shore.

If you don't there are four in the area.

East Liverpool Wharf is a steep ramp in East Liverpool. Never had any problem.

Toronto is about 15 miles south of East Liverpool on Rt. 7. Police have cameras there.

Chester WV has an easier launch, but I heard that they charge now. No problems there.

East side of East Liverpool has the Ohioville Borough launch off Calcutta Smith Ferry Road. Nice ramp, small facility. I believe that is closes at dark, so I never use it. You actually launch on the Little Beaver River about a quarter mile from the Ohio River. This is PA, so license issues here.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Erie it is, should I do or Conneaut? Both same distance for me to drive. I also appreciate all the information on boat ramps to use for Ohio River.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I do both. Both are pay ramps. Right now you can catch walleye, smallmouth, and steelhead at both. I believe that Conneaut has a stronger run of trout than Ashtabula. Conny will give up the occasional brown trout as well. I troll quite a bit, Deep Husky Jerk 14s 100 feet back will run at 20 feet. Play with the leads till you find what they want.

Geneva is free, and a great ramp. The breakwall is kind of small which is why I usually don't go there.

The walleye are still crazy good out at 70 fow using dipseys and spoons.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the information and tips. I will try and head out one time before Nov. 12. I will winterize at Vics and then store by Nov.18 and then enjoy workouts at the Y in Boardman.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Now that is how it is supposed to be!! Great info joebertin. I'm sure more people appreciate good info like this more than you think!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Future reference... Chester does not charge a fee anymore... the city tried, but the state shut that down pretty quick and they had to refund money to those that already purchased a seasonal launch permit. 

Newburgh landing in Toronto is a nice small ramp. It's a little steep and long, but levels out nicely at the water. Problem there is that they lost their docks in the last high water event, so you basically have to beach your boat to lauch/load if you're alone.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Things like that mke me glad I'm shorebound, not saying I don't fish from a boat on occasion. But Greenup dam is the best for shore fisherman


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I think there is a launch down below the dam in New Cumberland, WV. I have never used it though.


----------

